# The New War Diary



## army (2 Dec 2002)

The New War Diary





Posted by Mike Bobbitt Webmaster from Ottawa ON Canada on October 21, 1998 at 21:16:14:



Welcome to the new War Diary.

I think you will find this a vast improvment over the previous version. The War Diary now boasts enhancements such as threaded messages and an index page.

If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve the War Diary, please let me know, and I‘ll see what can be done.

Well, give it a try!



The War Diary


----------

